# DIY Ballast kits???



## mainechowder (Apr 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

Have any of you out there tried a DIY ballast kit? I saw them for sale on HTG Supply's website and they are priced very reasonably. I really enjoy doing as much as I can myself, both for the satisfaction as well as the $$ savings.

Let me know if any of you have any insight.

Thanks!


----------

